# Miniature LaManchas



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Oak Hills, Ca. A little reminder for anyone interested in a family milker or even a goat to dab into TMGR/MDGA showing. Casa la Palma Miniature LaManchas has four does due in Feb. All bred to our handsome and very promising young buck, Snowdale Acres Hank. Have a look at our website. A note to me will get you added to our waiting list (in order received) Thanks for looking!

http://www.casalapalmaminilamanchas.com/


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

A new year is upon us and does due beginning in January. Does completed DHIR this year with TMGR All three earned their AR* We also have two new very promising bucks. Use the link below and have a peak. Notifications are being taken


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

YOu have lovely goats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Your goats are awesome! I only have one F1 MM but I love her.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They're beautiful! Breeding my Nubian for F1 Mini Nubians this year


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------

